# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] Evaluation en Milieu de Travail-31(Toulouse) poste de T2SI

## Bartom

Bonjour  Tous,

Je souhaite prparer une formation T2SI ( Technicien Suprieur en Support informatique sur Toulouse, 31. l'organisme de formation me demande de faire une EMT Evaluation en milieu de Travail, durant 1 semaine dans une socit editrice de logiciel, centre helpdesk, callcenter ou SII pour se familiariser  l'environnement de travail d'un technicien support.

La formation dbute fin janvier 2011, si je pouvais raliser cette semaine de de EMT mi-janvier serait vraiment trs bien. Je sais que c'est trs court, mais j'ai eu l'information qu'en dbut de semaine.

Merci par avance pour votre aide, merci de me contacter en MP.

Cordialement Bartom

----------

